# Native Plants



## hunterp (Jun 27, 2013)

hey im new and my buddy said to ask here about the plants i found. 



 i dont know what they r can anyone help me out


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

Where is it? I assume it's in North America, in a temperate zone, but where exactly?
Looks rather familiar to me, here in Germany one can find a lot of similar, partly the same plants. 
Surely there's some popular literature about native plants of the region enabling You to ID a lot of the plants You've found.
It's difficult to recognise, but I mean to see e.g. Alisma (the broad-leaved plant), Sparganium (the somewhat Val-like light green stuff), Ludwigia (palustris?), Veronica, Typha etc.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Plant 1t 7:00 mark is probably _Ranunculus sceleratus_. Will grow submersed, but not a great aquarium plant.
http://plants.usda.gov/java/profile?symbol=RASC3

Tall sword-like plants probably _Alisma_, which is still Alismataceae like _Echinodorus_ are.

That does look like _Ludwigia palustris_, yes. Amongst it may be _Veronica_ as miremonster says, though it's pretty hard to tell from the video.


----------

